# BassPro GoreTex Snake Boots Leaking



## Davexx1 (Jan 19, 2008)

One to two years ago I bought a pair of the BassProShop Gore Tex zip up knee high snake boots.  The boots are very light and comfortable to wear and I like them a lot.  Recently I noticed they are beginning to leak a bit.

Just curious if anyone else has had that problem?

Will BassPro replace them under waranty after this much time has passed?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## stewcobuckhunta (Jan 19, 2008)

I had the same problem. I took one pair back just because i thought i got a bad pair, but then the second pair leaked too. I believe i received a store credit and not cash. I also had a pair of Irish Setters do the same. If anyone knows of a snakeboot that doesn't leak I sure would like to know.


----------



## 300rum (Jan 19, 2008)

I got the same pair have had them for 2 years now and no leaks.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 19, 2008)

my lace up BPS snake boots are 5 years old and never leaked.
Of course, I don't use them for waders either.


----------



## brunofishing (Jan 19, 2008)

mine leak


----------



## deadend (Jan 19, 2008)

Good luck with BPS customer service.  I had problems with several pairs of snake boots after 1 day of wear and got screwed by their customer service.  It is some of the worst I've dealt with after Mitch's Archery.


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 19, 2008)

Having the problem with Irish Setters.  I found out last weekend about 50yds into the swamp.  Made for a long evening.  They didn't barely leak, they filled up with water.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 19, 2008)

Do they say they're water proof? Just curious mind don't say that....


----------



## urbaneruralite (Jan 20, 2008)

GoreTex is a thin membrane with holes in it. All you have to do to get a leak is stretch it to the point that the holes are bigger than they were made to be.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Mine are waterproof*

Been wearin' mine hard for a couple years with no leaks.
I've got the zip up BPS snake boots


----------



## Doyle (Jan 21, 2008)

I "season" mine a few times each year with silicon spray lubricant.  It takes a few days for the smell to dissipate but it seems to keep them dry.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 21, 2008)

I had the redhead leather/gortex zip ups. They were great..very comfortable..two trips in the salt marsh killed the zippers. I impregnate everything w/ heat and parrifin and they still died.
I took them back w/ no receipt and they exchanged them for Rocky lace ups. I got them in March on sale for 89, returned for the Rockies for 129.No questions!
cw


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been wearing those....same pair...for three years now.  Only during turkey season and early deer.  But they are by FAR the most comfy boots I've ever owned and I haven't had the leak problem.  Sound like you got a bad liner in yours.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 24, 2008)

nswells said:


> Been wearin' mine hard for a couple years with no leaks.
> I've got the zip up BPS snake boots



Same here.


----------



## whitworth (Jan 24, 2008)

*If I was hunting near water*

It was 14" rubber boots, hip waders, or chest waders.  In cold weather, pak boots or rubber insulated boots.  

Years ago I had this wonderful swamp for duck hunting.  It was hip waders all the way.  Always had it to myself.


----------



## Hardwood man (Jan 29, 2008)

Got a pair of the BPS zip up snake boots 3 seasons ago. Can't say if they will leak this year but right out of the box were the comfortable and have never leaked so far.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 29, 2008)

My Redheads starting leaking 2 years after wearing them. 

I now have Danner Pronghorns.  We will see how they hold up.

Darrell


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 29, 2008)

After some discussion BassPro replaced the boots with new ones.  That is all I could hope for and frankly didn't expect them to do it.

I have worn the new ones now for several weeks and have been hog hunting every other day or so during that time, often in 6"-10" mud/water much of the time.  With the new pair of marino wool socks, I have been comfortable and dry except for when a hansome jet black boar hog flipped me off my feet and into pocket deep water.

BP puts these boots on sale occasionally for $90.  Next time they go on sale, I intend to buy a second pair.

BTW, the socks make a lot of difference in how your feet feel after a long period in the boot.

Dave


----------



## belle&bows (Feb 1, 2008)

Readhead zipup snakeboots... worn 3 deerseasons and 2 turkey seasons so far without a leak. Will see how this turkey season goes with em


----------



## gatorboy (Feb 1, 2008)

*leaking boots*

I've had the redhead snake proof zip ups for 3 years now, bought a second pair this year when BPS had them on sale for $99 as a back-up.  I have found out that after each season you may want to spray some grease in the zipper part before you put them up so their good to go for the next season but still not bad if you don't.  Also if you ever dip them they will have a tendancy to leak if you stand in water for any length of time, not bad but will. The one's I have not dipped do not leak at all even if I'm walking in water for an hour.


----------



## hizzoner51 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ever hear "third times a charm"?  That does not apply to BPS snake boots. 

After having two pair leak I exchanged them for a third pair.  And they leaked as well.  No amount of sprays, or sealants, fixed the problem. 

So, those boots now see use when I cut grass and use the string trimmer.  I have pledged to forevermore stay away from anything BPS brands waterproof.


----------



## Davexx1 (Feb 3, 2008)

I really have to doubt the lasting effectiveness of any fabric to keep water out.  The concept may work well in the laboratory and be perfect in theory, but I just wonder that with the fabric folded, sewn, glued, or whatever, does it really work and/or work for long?  It may also depend upon how much water it is exposed to.  A walk thru wet grass is much different than walking in 6"-10" of water for hours.

If the boots leak, I don't think it is the fault of BassPro.  It is the GoreTex fabric product used in the construction of the boots  that failed.

Dave


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 4, 2008)

If they are still under warranty, clean them up and take them back. If not try using  Tent Seam Sealer that can be purchased at Bass Pro, Wal Mart or any other outdoor type store on all the stiching around the Zipper or the Lacing which ever type you have allow it to dry and repeat. This is a silicone based product that coats and fills all the voids in the thread holes and will help to prevent moisture from going through. This product will need to be re-applied occasionally to keep the Boots or Tent from leaking.


----------



## Davexx1 (Feb 16, 2008)

The new boots have withstood the tough riggors of hog dog hunting for about three months now, many times being in water most of the day.  These are warm and comfortable and are holding up well so far.  I hope they last a long time.

On those cold mornings and long days, the 71% wool boot socks kept feet warm, comfy, and dry from daylight until late afternoon or dark. 

Dave


----------



## beretta (Feb 18, 2008)

I have the same problem. Starte w/bass pro model. Went to Rocky after BPS started leaking. Now the Rocky's are leaking, of just out of warranty.


----------



## hizzoner51 (Feb 24, 2008)

beretta said:


> I have the same problem. Starte w/bass pro model. Went to Rocky after BPS started leaking. Now the Rocky's are leaking, of just out of warranty.



 You SERIOUSLY need to change that ghastly avatar!!! I won't be able to sleep tonight w/o some help from Jim, or Jack, after seeing her!!  Thing is, that photo is prolly not retouched!!!!!!!!


----------



## bukhuntr (Mar 21, 2008)

BP has them on sale for $89.  I just bought a pair and plan on trying them out early tommorow morning.


----------



## Bruz (Mar 21, 2008)

Buy Cabela's Pinnacle zip up snake boots. They are better than Rocky's or BP's IMHO.


Robert


----------



## Headshot (Mar 21, 2008)

My BPS 16" "waterproof" snake boots leak and always have.  I went to the Duluth store and questioned their boot 'staff' about these so-called waterproof boots.  The 'sales person' I spoke with said they really weren't waterproof; BPS customer service was absolutely no help.  That's the last pair of their boots I ever plan to buy from that company.


----------



## Corey (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a pair of Rockys that I have not ever had a problem with but have always wondered how wore they can get before they are not snake proof? 

Corey


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Mar 31, 2008)

Corey said:


> I have a pair of Rockys that I have not ever had a problem with but have always wondered how wore they can get before they are not snake proof?
> 
> Corey



I have the same and that is a good question. I have not had any problem with leaks, as long as you apply scotchguard to them each season they should remain waterproof.


----------

